# Great Catechism answers from a 2 year old



## kvanlaan (Mar 24, 2008)

Just found this on youtube.

[video=youtube;9XN9Lirclfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XN9Lirclfg[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

The influences of sin are present at such an early age. Calling men garbage! Oy!


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 24, 2008)

And I thought our 2 year old was advanced, wanting to do catechism!


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> The influences of sin are present at such an early age. Calling men garbage! Oy!



Why would she insult garbage like that?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2008)

I received from a friend some catechism questions set to song. Should be good, something I definitely look forward to...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## danmpem (Mar 24, 2008)

joshua said:


> Does anybody know what "Bible Book" that is? If so, does it contain "images" intending to portray/symbolize/etc. the Lord?



Probably. Most "Christian" children's books do. As for my kids and me, we're sticking with Dr. Seuss! That is, if I ever get married!


----------

